
Covidify – corona virus report generator (Python) - AaronWard
https://github.com/AaronWard/covid-19-analysis
======
neelance
Here's another chart I built:
[https://observablehq.com/@neelance/corvid-19-trends](https://observablehq.com/@neelance/corvid-19-trends)
(Yes, typo in the url, can't change it...)

------
ereyes01
This is also a good chart:
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

It shows global trend lines, and per-country + per-region data.

That said, nice job to OP.

~~~
AaronWard
Thanks very much :))

------
ecmascript
Looks cool but what does it actually produce? Graphs? In what format? Images?

The readme could be a bit more clear in what it actually does, but it looks
super interesting!

~~~
AaronWard
It creates a time series dataset and a summary stats excel report that shows
the daily counts, averages, moving averages, deltas, and more (see this excel
sheet
[https://github.com/AaronWard/covid-19-analysis/blob/master/r...](https://github.com/AaronWard/covid-19-analysis/blob/master/reports/report_2020-03-09.xlsx))

also, it generates visualizations for 4 attributes \- confirmed cases \-
currently infected \- recoveries \- deaths

Thanks very much for the feedback :)

------
svara
For weeks I've been hoping to find a way to quickly compare log-plots of
numbers infected (optionally normalized to population size) for different
countries. IMO the best way to look at world-wide spread, but doesn't seem to
be available anywhere. Would be a great addition to this.

~~~
AaronWard
I will look into it, if you want could you add it to the issues what exactly
you suggest and ill add it to the kanban board :)

------
Feuilles_Mortes
Why not just make a website?

~~~
idclip
Well it can probably be deployed on one. Its a talent showcase thats
interesting to others.

------
mkhpalm
Would be neat if this could also show the same data for the flu.

~~~
AaronWard
Do you know of any datasources to integrate flu statistics?

~~~
mkhpalm
Not sure where the raw data is but there seems to be various things here:
[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm)

------
theodric
Am I the only one who can't get this damn thing to run on macOS 10.14, Debian
testing, or SL7-rolling? Despite pandas being installed I still get
'ImportError: No module named pandas'

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ oh well

~~~
AaronWard
Are you using a conda environment?

~~~
theodric
No, pip everywhere

~~~
AaronWard
Check where you have pandas and covidify installed and make sure they are in
the same site-packages.

ps: pip is just a package manager, you should really consider using conda for
creating environments (it will make your life a lot easier)

